# Wet Warmth



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

These are awesome Darren.
I believe you have captured anger.
Excellent work D.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks mellow and magical to me. I love the rain, especially looking out of a window at it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

I?m having loads of fun with my new camera, the first photo I used a standard setting, then the second one I used ?Night Scenery? and the last three I used ?Starry Sky? mode @ 15,30 and 60 second modes =)?

Yeah, it?s captured emotion Greg? I?m really pleased with it? thank you, and also thank you for finding that barrel.gif =P

Yes Rozanne? I love rain as well? I can relate to it myself.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the bright one most of all. It has so much warmth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Takes 60 seconds of an amber street lamp to give off that amount of warmth? something about viciously heat which I find pleasant? like steam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

If any one wants to view the 2816 x 2112 pixel versions of my photos? give me a shout, I either down size them to 640 x 480 or 800 x 600 pixels in order to get them below 250kb to upload? the 2816 x 2112 versions are around 2.5 to 3megs in size.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Seems you have a hidden talent Darren.
There really good.

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Well i was going to be modest... but you have a point =P


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Darren said:


> Takes 60 seconds of an amber street lamp to give off that amount of warmth? something about viciously heat which I find pleasant? like steam.


viciously? I beg yours pardons, I meant "visional".


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Why not just edit it, Darrell?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Darrell?... lol =P

Because some people might have not been aware of the edit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish there was something to write other than edit when you don't know what to say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

This is where i tend to say "Do a barrel roll" *nods*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

You have taken photos of the inside of my head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Overwhelmed?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a touch.

cam


----------

